# I'm new and my rabbit has a wet eye



## Tommy136 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello, this morning when I went out to feed my rabbit I noticed his eye looks really wet and sore sore his eye was closed and we bathed it in cool water he has it open now but it looks really sore and sticky. Any ideas on what's wrong with tommy or is it a trip to the vets ? Thanks


----------



## Tommy136 (Nov 20, 2013)

Any ideas please thanks :sad:


----------



## Malibustace (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi, I'm fairly new to rabbits myself, mine are 4 months old now, but I do know that a sticky eye can be linked to poorly teeth. I'd say it's definitely worth a trip to the vets to be on the safe side


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Definitely a trip to the vets. Lots of things from a scratch, infection, blocked tear ducts etc etc. your vet will prescribe drops probably and maybe further investigation if it doesn't clear up


----------



## Tommy136 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thankyou to both of you think I will definitely go along with a trip to the vet


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Def trip to vet -one of our girl had closed eye -in panic we thought she lost it! We went straight to emergency and vet pulled out 2.5 inches hay from eye -which we never seen -it was deep Down in her eye! 
She had massive ulcer and it was lucky that with antibiotic it cleared very quickly. She could lost her eye.
I wouldn't hesitate -take your bunny to the good vet and make sure they will check inside eye properly. They should put special fluid as well and check under ultraviolet light to see ulcer (sometimes they can be seen without this light).
Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there.

Could easliy be a bit of hay in the eye, or a hay injury. Or it could be an infection, a myriad of other things, or even tooth related.

do get it checked out, and let us know how you get on. 

Bathing was a good thing to do, but he may need antibiotics.


----------



## harryhamster (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks this morning I checked on him and it doesn't seem as bad as it was before so going to see how he goes soon and if it doesn't clear then will take him x


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

He needs to get to the vet, there will be a reason for this happening that needs to be discovered before things progress.

A quick phonecall will cost you nothing and should let you know if the vet would rather see sooner than later.

Eyes can be the symptom to something much bigger, is it just effecting one eye or both?
Is your rabbit vaccinated?
Any other symptoms?
Is the bun eating, drinking and toileting normally?


----------



## Tommy136 (Nov 20, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> He needs to get to the vet, there will be a reason for this happening that needs to be discovered before things progress.
> 
> A quick phonecall will cost you nothing and should let you know if the vet would rather see sooner than later.
> 
> ...


Just his one eye
No he isn't vaccinated 
No other symptoms 
He is eating,drinking and toileting normally 
He seems to be fine x


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I would def vaccinate your bunny if I were you.
Also did you take you bunny to vet? 
I don't want to offend you but is it irresponsible that your bunny has wet eye for few days now and you have not make an effort to take him to vet.
Like Stormy Thai said -it can be related to other health issues and your bunny should be checked by vet even if he is eating and pooping well.
If I were you I would boom appointment before weekend as if anything happen over weekend -emergencies charges will apply.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Our Oscar is on antybiotic at that moment (eye drops with antybiotic) and he had pain killer /inflammatory meds given as well as he had wet eye -we thought first he poked himself but when next day it was still wet we took him to vets.
They clear his tear duct and have him drops and painkiller incase there is a swelling.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Tommy136 said:


> Just his one eye
> No he isn't vaccinated
> No other symptoms
> He is eating,drinking and toileting normally
> He seems to be fine x


It could be many things, the only and best way is to get a get check. I would also discuss getting vaccinated, although that may have to wait until you manage to sort out the eye problem.


----------

